# Passport ready for collection



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys 

I know it's a Sunday, and so i know its a resting day but our status has changed. 

I don't know how long our status has been showing like this but I just checked and it says: 

Status: Your passport is ready for collection; please visit the UK Visa Application Centre where you submitted your visa application to collect the same 

Does anybody please know if this is a good or bad decision? 

Oh my god how on earth am I going to get through the day? Our future lies on one little bit of paper sitting at the visa office on delhi. I feel physically sick! 

I really pray our visa has been granted


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ahidges said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I know it's a Sunday, and so i know its a resting day but our status has changed.
> 
> ...


No one can say for sure. Quite often you will get no indication in the email or status as to whether your application was successful or not. Try and relax and make it through the day and go pick up your passport as soon as you can. Good luck!


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks so much leanna.. I thought as much but wanted to check  

I can't keep still. It's 8am in UK and 12.30pm in india. My hubby just messaged telling me the wait is killing me. He knew on Friday night but didn't want to worry me so didn't tell me!! So he has waited all weekend lol.. I only checked now! 

Fingers and toes crossed! 

Thank you


----------



## Silverlining (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, I can imagine your nerves and excitement! Crossed fingers for you. I was just about to thread a post about tracking, and how the line about your application being processed never seems to change when I read your post. All the best to you two. Keep us posted on the outcome. 

Good luck, and remember to keep breathing


----------



## bpatmens (Jul 18, 2013)

I know how you feel. In times like these the day becomes too long for you. lol


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. Am going to keep mega busy today and will definitely keep u posted. x


----------



## ashconnell (Jun 2, 2013)

ahidges said:


> I really pray our visa has been granted


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: that it has been granted. Do keep us posted.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

wow they processed it fast 

hopefully its good news for you


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Have been trying not think of the processing time. It varies so much. A friend of mine got her's granted in under 2 months in delhi last month. It's been 2 months and 1 week. Have managed to keep busy and even filled out a job application! Nerves are all over the place and have felt sick all day but keeping it real and in the moment, in gods hands!


----------

